# 48 Hours in Brizzle



## Riff (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm taking Mr Riff to Bristol next weekend for his birthday and staying near the Haymarket.  I'm looking for a bit of inspiration and local knowledge on where to visit.

We are a pair of rock/alternative types so we are after pubs of that ilk. We are lovers of real ale too.  On previous visits we've been to The Crown, The Reckless Engineer, The Fleece and the 7 Stars, the Bridge Inn, the Full Moon.

This time round we are planning to go to to The Hatchett Inn, Mother's Ruin, The Bierkeller and the Golden Guinea.

We know to avoid the Small Bar and The Volly.  We weren't too struck on the Hole in the Wall when we were there.

Not sure what to do during the day apart from a bus tour but quite like museums.  We are at the mercy of public transport so driving anywhere isn't possible.

We don't want to spend ALL weekend in pubs!


----------



## Athos (Oct 3, 2014)

Riff said:


> I'm taking Mr Riff to Bristol next weekend for his birthday and staying near the Haymarket.  I'm looking for a bit of inspiration and local knowledge on where to visit.
> 
> We are a pair of rock/alternative types so we are after pubs of that ilk. We are lovers of real ale too.  On previous visits we've been to The Crown, The Reckless Engineer, The Fleece and the 7 Stars, the Bridge Inn, the Full Moon.
> 
> ...



The M Shed?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2014)

There's a nice circuit around the Floating Harbour you could do.

Clockwise it could go...

*Arnolfini* (not necessarily starting from the pricey, poncey bar there, but it's a nice outside area) - over Prince Street bridge - bear right along quayside to* M Shed* (museum) - then follow the harbour along to* Brunel's Buttery* (excellent bacon butties & proper builders' tea) - along to* ss Great Britain* (pricey to get into, but one admission gives to unlimited reentry for a year) - then follow footpath around the ssGB (it sort of shimmies around it, first by Gas Ferry Road then a footpath into a bit of an industrial wasteland) - stopping off at the* Orchard Inn* - then after a fortifying beer or cider or two (and possibly winning the meat raffle) continue following the path/road that keeps you closest to the water until you pop out through a car park onto *Bristol Marina* - keep following the path closest to the water and you'll come alongside a ferry stop outside *The Cottage* (nothing spectacular in food or drink, but friendly) - then follow the waterside path along to the *Nova Scotia* (which sits on a sort of promontory poking into the harbour) - then cross over the Merchant Road bridge and bear right onto the other side of the harbour to reach the *Pump House* (bit more upmarket, but not too wanky) - then it's the home run, following the harbourside path all the way back towards *Millennium Square* and then *Pero's Bridge*.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2014)

Or instead of walking towards Millennium Square on the home stretch, walk along Hotwell Road instead, which will take you past the *Mardyke*, then after the roundabout you have the marvellous *Myrtle Tree* just on the far side (St George's Road as it heads towards the Central Library/College Green), or you can head up Jacob's Wells Road towards Clifton, with the *Bag O' Nails* near the bottom and the *Hope & Anchor* halfway up - then cut through into *Brandon Hill* park, home to *Cabot Tower* and fine views of the city.

If you take the St. George's Road route into town, do stop off at *Dreadnought Books*.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2014)

Some good walk suggestions. 

Re the Volly, do you mean the Royal Naval Volunteer? The Volunteer Tavern is one of best pubs in Bristol.


----------



## Riff (Oct 4, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Some good walk suggestions.
> 
> Re the Volly, do you mean the Royal Naval Volunteer? The Volunteer Tavern is one of best pubs in Bristol.



The Royal Navy Volunteer.  The Volunteer Tavern is on the "maybe" list.

I'm wondering about eateries too.  We like middle Eastern and Spanish food.   Not adverse to the usual fare of Italian/Indian/Chinese, but I'm always willing to try something different.

We are armed with the "Bristol Heritage Taverns Trail" that we picked up in The Bridge for inspiration.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2014)

If you're not too snooty about such things, ZaZa Bazaar on the harbourside is a huge buffet restaurant covering most types of (bastardised!) international cuisine, which can be rather good fun


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2014)

Riff said:


> The Royal Navy Volunteer.  The Volunteer Tavern is on the "maybe" list.
> 
> I'm wondering about eateries too.  We like middle Eastern and Spanish food.   Not adverse to the usual fare of Italian/Indian/Chinese, but I'm always willing to try something different.
> 
> We are armed with the "Bristol Heritage Taverns Trail" that we picked up in The Bridge for inspiration.



Some interesting pubs on that, and some terrible ones - hole in wall etc. 

The best pub in Bristol to eat in at the mo is The Bank Tavern. Recently transformed from a dowdy backstreet boozer to a lovely backstreet boozer with a great range of beer and brilliant food at very good price. Don't miss it.


----------



## Riff (Oct 4, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> If you're not too snooty about such things, ZaZa Bazaar on the harbourside is a huge buffet restaurant covering most types of (bastardised!) international cuisine, which can be rather good fun



Ah I know where that is - near the Spoons and P&P.  We have one in Newcastle but I've never been in.

I've googled middle eastern food and Eat A Pitta looks nice.  Anyone been there?


----------



## Riff (Oct 4, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Some interesting pubs on that, and some terrible ones - hole in wall etc.
> 
> The best pub in Bristol to eat in at the mo is The Bank Tavern. Recently transformed from a dowdy backstreet boozer to a lovely backstreet boozer with a great range of beer and brilliant food at very good price. Don't miss it.




Just looked at their website.   The Sunday Roast looks tempting - if we have time before heading back to the airport.


----------



## xenon (Oct 4, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Some interesting pubs on that, and some terrible ones - hole in wall etc.
> 
> The best pub in Bristol to eat in at the mo is The Bank Tavern. Recently transformed from a dowdy backstreet boozer to a lovely backstreet boozer with a great range of beer and brilliant food at very good price. Don't miss it.



The one behind the Lanes? I like that pub, never eat there though.

Spannish food wise, El Peuto is pretty good. On the harbour side. Well on Prince Street and the corner with whatsname where the Seven Shed is.

Navel Volunteer, pricey and ponsy / hipsterish.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2014)

Bagel Boy in the centre  .  It's full of hipsters rather than rock/alternative types but the bagels are good


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2014)

Eat A Pitta (Broadmead and St Nicholas Market) does the *most amazing* falafels.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2014)

There are free guided tours of clifton suspenoon bridge on Sunday at 3oclock.


----------



## Riff (Oct 8, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> There are free guided tours of clifton suspenoon bridge on Sunday at 3oclock.


Might be cutting it fine as our return flight is at 6.30pm.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 10, 2014)

xenon said:


> The one behind the Lanes? I like that pub, never eat there though.



That's the one. Well worth trying the food. The quality is almost bizarre in a regular pub.


----------



## Riff (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, we survived and LOVED it! 

Gotta say it's a gert lush cosmpolitan City.  Did the bus tour, went to Eat a Pitta (service was shocking but food was good), found some great proper PUBS in the City Centre (White Lion, Kings Head, Cornubia, Bank), got chatting to a Scouser, a Pole and broke a coupke of young Spaniards, eventually found the Golden Guinea, rocked-out at The Hatchett and The Gryphon, had a wander along Harbourside, the Milenniun Square and along the Avon past the SS Great Britain.

Roll on next June when we get to do it all again for three days pre-Glasto,  Just need to book the digs now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2014)

When ale focussed next June, you should include the Seven Stars (near Cornubia), and also the Three Tuns/Bag O'Nails (near the Cathedral) in your schedule/crawl Riff

Would have suggested the Gryphon for you myself, if I'd seen this thread in time (  ). Looks like you had a bloody good crawl anyway 

For the cider minded. the Orchard Inn (near the SS Great Britain) is definitely worth investigating!


----------



## Riff (Nov 2, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> When ale focussed next June, you should include the Seven Stars (near Cornubia), and also the Three Tuns/Bag O'Nails (near the Cathedral) in your schedule/crawl Riff
> 
> Would have suggested the Gryphon for you myself, if I'd seen this thread in time (  ). Looks like you had a bloody good crawl anyway
> 
> For the cider minded. the Orchard Inn (near the SS Great Britain) is definitely worth investigating!



Ah you are Preaching to the Converted re the Seven Stars.  We've made a point of going there on our last two visits to Brizzle.  I'll try and seek out the other two next time around.

When are you heading to Pilton?  We're in Brizzle Sunday afternoon to Wednesday morning.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2014)

It's bristol.


----------



## Riff (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2014)

You carry on. Brizzle. ffs.


----------



## xenon (Nov 2, 2014)

Riff said:


>



TBF it is a bit cringey.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like you found plenty of the places I'd have suggested. The Bank is usually full of charity fundraisers from my housemates' workplace who seem to live in there when they're not at work.

And yeah, I dislike 'Brizzle' but never mind, glad you enjoyed your visit


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 3, 2014)

Riff -- we'll most likely be heading to Glastonbury town (not Bristol) the weekend before the fest, ahead of getting ourselves onsite. We usually spend Friday evening to Sunday morning in Glastonbury, then get onsite on the Sunday. Workers' perks etc  

ETA : watch your PM box though, we're heading to Durham and Newcastle early December


----------



## Riff (Nov 3, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Riff -- we'll most likely be heading to Glastonbury town (not Bristol) the weekend before the fest, ahead of getting ourselves onsite. We usually spend Friday evening to Sunday morning in Glastonbury, then get onsite on the Sunday. Workers' perks etc
> 
> ETA : watch your PM box though, we're heading to Durham and Newcastle early December



Coolio.  We'll see you "down at the Farm" then.

For the record - I use the word "Brizzle" as a term of endearment - honest!


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 4, 2014)

Are there always free guided tours of the suspension bridge on a Sunday?


----------



## Riff (Feb 19, 2015)

Ground Elder said:


> Are there always free guided tours of the suspension bridge on a Sunday?



I'll look into that.  We are going for my birthday at the beginning of March and will have the whole of Sunday at our disposal - hangover permitting!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 20, 2015)

We're going for a visit to Bristol this weekend - recommendations welcome 



			
				http://www.cliftonbridge.org.uk/visit/visitor-centre said:
			
		

> We provide free tours from the Clifton toll booth at 3pm every Saturday and Sunday from Easter Sunday to October


----------



## xenon (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sure what's going on this weekend but M Shed worth a look for other bridge, history stuff.
http://www.bristolmuseums.org.uk/m-shed/


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

We are off down there today - whooooooo!


----------



## Geri (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, it looks like it's going to be a nice day!


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm pleased about that because it's overcast with the threat of rain oop North.  Hmm beer garden?


----------



## Geri (Mar 7, 2015)

I would recommend sitting out on the balcony of the Mud Dock, or if you have cash to splash around, the terrace bar at the Avon Gorge Hotel.


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

Geri said:


> I would recommend sitting out on the balcony of the Mud Dock, or if you have cash to splash around, the terrace bar at the Avon Gorge Hotel.



Mud Duck looks like a go-er.


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

Ooh - actually does anyone know anywhere that has a later licence on a Sunday?  I don't want to be going to bed at 10.30.


----------

